# Calories Trick



## Mariko78 (Dec 13, 2013)

Believe it or not you may be eating ?TOO LITTLE? calories in your
diet, thus slowing down your metabolism. At 6?2 and 215 lbs 2,000 calories is baseline of what you might be needing, now add on top of that your energy requirements for your workouts and you can see that 2,000 calories is not enough.
Personally I eat roughly 1500-2000 calories a day over 5-6 meals, cardio 3-4 times a week from 30-60mins.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't think 2000 cals is baseline for 6'2 215 more like 2800-3100?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 13, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I don't think 2000 cals is baseline for 6'2 215 more like 2800-3100?



BMR of 2000 sounds right but not maintenance levels for sure.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 13, 2013)

for maintenance it would be more around 3500. Check out myplate dot com. Had to use it for nutrition class. 

I think my professor even admitted tho that it's based more on what agriculture is higher in that year to keep the market up or to help another one out thats not doing so well :/


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking Mariko is a troll. Always posts threads like this and then never responds.


----------



## musclebird (Dec 13, 2013)

Brings up something common that everyone knows, but on top of that gives out false info lol since when is 2000 baseline for someone who's 6"2 and 215.. Especially when were all on gear and that 215 of mass is no joke, my matnence when I was 210 was like 3000+ calories. Eat until your slowly gaining weight, simple as that


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 13, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Brings up something common that everyone knows, but on top of that gives out false info lol since when is 2000 baseline for someone who's 6"2 and 215.. Especially when were all on gear and that 215 of mass is no joke, my matnence when I was 210 was like 3000+ calories. Eat until your slowly gaining weight, simple as that



See below...



Docd187123 said:


> BMR of 2000 sounds right but not maintenance levels for sure.


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2013)

musclebird said:


> Brings up something common that everyone knows, but on top of that gives out false info lol since when is 2000 baseline for someone who's 6"2 and 215.. Especially when were all on gear and that 215 of mass is no joke, my matnence when I was 210 was like 3000+ calories. Eat until your slowly gaining weight, simple as that



BMR & maintenance are 2 different things.  
BMR= is the amount of energy you expend each day when at rest.
maintenance cals= amount of cals required to hold your current weight (activity included in the calc.).


----------

